# The speedo shows mph. Does it clock up KM or miles?



## dancingmango (Jul 4, 2007)

Really excited, just about to buy our first Hymer, but I'm suddenly getting cold feet. On the clock it shows 130,000... I'm not sure if this is miles or KM.

The vendor assures me this is KM, however the speedo has been converted to mph. I took it for a spin today, and 60mph on the motorway was definitely mph. The mileometer was moving quickly, but why would this be clocking KM when the speedo is in mph? Hope this makes sense!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

By the regs, the speedometer must be in mph for UK.

The odometer can read miles, kms or even fathoms!

If it has been imported then it is a simple matter to put a new dial on for speedo mph but it is just too complicated to alter the mechanism for miles.

If it is an electronic odometer then you may be able to alter via the menu.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

This is quite common and happens when a van is a personal import but the importer puts a new face on the speedo instead of swapping it for an expensive UK MPH one. I this case the clock reads MPH but the odometer continues to read Km. A quick run across a measured distance (use a sat-nav) will confirm if the odometer is recording miles or Km.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I have a import 4x4 ,i changed the speedo face to miles,just to make life easier when driving in the UK but did`ent change the speedo to record miles,so still in km`s
When i have my MOT the garage record it in miles .

Les


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My German built 2000 Hobby was first registered in UK and records miles per hour speedometer but km on the odometer.

I haven't changed anything and am quite happy with the setup.

Ray.


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

How old is it? My 1993 reads everything in Kms only.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Check it yourself.
60 MPH = 1 mile in 1 Minute.
Travel at 60 MPH wait until the dial changes then in exactly1 minute it should change again.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

bigbazza said:


> Check it yourself.
> 60 MPH = 1 mile in 1 Minute.
> Travel at 60 MPH wait until the dial changes then in exactly1 minute it should change again.


Absolutey correct, however if its kilometre odometer it will be less than a minute, about 45 seconds aprox

Peter


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Mine has the mph speedo and km odometer, as I always have to remind the MOT testers.... another years MOT challenge comes up tomorrow.

John
Motorhome Radio - Find the radio player on the home page, click the drop down and choose us!


----------



## Rockerboots (Jun 15, 2008)

My 1990 hymer had Klm until i put a stick on Mph dial on.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Having the odometer in KM's makes it far easier to calculate the overall mileage as you know exactly how many KM it has covered and can easily convert this to Miles (divide by 8 multiply by 5). 
Most conversions are just a sticker on the original kmph speedo so the odometer still shows KM's. 
I had an imported sports car with an electronic speedo and I converted this with a little gizmo that reduced the electronic impulses by 8/5 so it showed miles on the KM dial. The problem was the first 74,373 on the odometer were KM's and everything after that miles so it was much harder to work out the exact mileage and even harder to convince a buyer what the actual mileage was. 
James


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

Contact these, they know all about Hymers and don't charge the earth like some!!
Hovis :wink: 
Deepcar E-mail Address(es):
[email protected]


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Most European hgvs have odometer in km. I have been driving Mercedes 7.5 t vans since 1988 and the odometers are in kms. The dash display shows both on a dual scale- and the main scale is in km-mph is shown in smaller numbers on the inner scale.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

If your dashboard has a digital display in the middle then you can very easily switch from Kmph to Mph, from farenheit to centigrade and distance from Km to miles. It will also tell you how long to go for a service and lots of other interesting but essentially useless information.

P&L


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

JustRadio said:


> Motorhome Radio - Find the radio player on the home page, click the drop down and choose us!


Isn't this advertising?? 8O Not that I have a problem with itv, but others have been hanged for similar.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

JP said:


> ...it was much harder to work out the exact mileage and even harder to convince a buyer what the actual mileage was


:lol:

Sounds well dodgy. 

Dougie.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

asprn said:


> JustRadio said:
> 
> 
> > Motorhome Radio - Find the radio player on the home page, click the drop down and choose us!
> ...


Not when its motorhomefacts motorhome radio and not just any old motorhome radio if you see what I mean old bean :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> Not when its motorhomefacts motorhome radio and not just any old motorhome radio if you see what I mean old bean :lol:


Humph. That's all right then.

I suppose. :roll:

Talking of miles, are you miles better?


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

asprn said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > Not when its motorhomefacts motorhome radio and not just any old motorhome radio if you see what I mean old bean :lol:
> ...


Going in for op (mark 2) on 16th Feb!!!!


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Might be of interest


Km x 2.825 divided by ltrs = MPG

(How do you type division symbol?) :?


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

I imported my Hymer, had a new (MPH) face put on the speedo to show mph as per law but it still shows kms travelled.

Bob


----------

